

The truth about the block size issue [deleted from /r/Bitcoin] - apeace
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/3hixuu/the_truth_about_the_block_size_issue/

======
apeace
When I first saw this post, it was #3 on /r/Bitcoin. With 81% upvotes, it had
122 points. When I refreshed the page a few minutes later it was gone.

A sad state of affairs on /r/Bitcoin, where the moderators have decided that
the unresolved block size issue should not be discussed anymore.

The current temporary rules of /r/Bitcoin state:

> Can I still talk about hard fork proposals on /r/Bitcoin? Right now, not
> unless you have something really new and substantial to say.

This post is not discussing a hard fork, it's discussing members of the
Bitcoin Core team by name. Nonetheless, I'd say the accusations--whether true
or not--are new and substantial. The community deserves to see this post and
judge it as they will.

